# Tuning Kit AMD Sempron 2600+



## solomat (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi, hatte  mir ein Tuning Kit bestellt und wollte es heut einbaun, nachdem ich das gemacht hatte und den PC angeschlossen habe und er gebootet hat, sagte er mir das zwei serials nicht belegt sind. habe leider keine Ahnung was da gemeint ist. Das Board ist ein ASRock K7VT6. enn jemand Ahnung hat was das sein könnte und woran das liegt würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann. Habe hier noch das Layout vom Board falls es helfen könnte.


----------

